# Brittany - North or South?



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am starting a new thread because my previous one was specifically about guide books, which produced no recommendations.

Since then I have been researcing on-line. I have realised there is a lot to see.

I am having to take account of several factors :-



We start on 13th September

Our friends are renting a MH from Rennes for 2 weeks.

We do not intend to do more than about 20-30km a day

We will wildcamp/Aires, but not campsites.

We will probably stop about lunchtime(drinks)

We want coast/fish/views


With those factors in mind should I concentrate the research on the North or South of Brittany as the whole seems too much in 2 weeks?


Geoff


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

North Coast is more attractive I think. A gentle tootle from Dinard (St Lunaire is one of my favourite spots while awaiting ferry) along the coast taking in Paimpol, Morlaix,up to Roscoff offers you more beautiful spots than you can shake a stick at.

Look out for campsites that offer a E10 night stopover deal if that interests you.

I'm sure you realise it's dead busy, especially if the weather is good.

You mentioned guidebooks. I use Guide Verte (regional books) and last year found a very useful book Michelin - Escapades en Camping-Car France. It gives you a route day by day, which could start from Rennes. Aires and campsite locations on the route, places to see and eat, offices de tourisme. It is in French though. 
Their route (la Cote Emeraude) - Rennes - Tremblay - Bazouges-la-Perouse - Combourg - Baguer-Morvan - Dol-de-Bretagne, Le Vivier-sur-Mer - Cancale - Pointe de Grouin (from where you can see Mont-st-Michel across the bay) - following the coast St malo - Dinan. Then up the coast again Dinard - St Lunaire - St Cast le Guildo - Cap Frehel -Erquy -Le Val Andre and inland to Lamballe, from which it's a straight run back to Rennes. They're quote 7 days on the road, so spacing it out, 14 should be just fine.
Airesin alpha order: Bazouges-la-Perouse, Cancale, Le Chatellier, Combourg, Dol de Bretagne, Erquy, Frehel, Rennes, Tremblay, Le Vivier.
If I want sites I still use the ACSI listings even if its in season. 

There are 4 route options around Brittany in this book but this is the one I like the best. Hope it's useful info.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If we call in on Ray and we would love too 

We might spend a time on the Brittany coast on the way down France 

Sandra


----------



## Robell (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi,

We came back from Brittany a fortnight ago. Did a bit of a tour, so can't really say whether north or south as we found a lot of the coastal areas a bit too commercialised, so preferred inland. Some really nice places we found were ;

Josselin - free aire, 5 min walk into the village where there's a chateau (with English tour) and also a basilique? (big church) with a tower which you can go up. The village itself is really quaint with lots of half timbered houses etc.

Audierne - aire was only free 'cos the machine wasn't working, (think it was 10 Euro pn) but it's right next to one of the harbours. Several beaches and lovely walks / bars etc to keep you occupied

Lizio - there's a quirky display of sculptures by a bloke who specialises in making things from scrap metal and turning them into weird and wonderful working models. Also has a small cinema to explain why and how he went about it all. Was an enjoyable few hours. You can stay in their car park as well, although we didn't

Vitre - would put this on par with Dinan. Old world gothic style buildings, chateau etc.

If you like chateaus, the Chateau de Carrouges is good (it's near Alencon)

Hope you enjoy your trip

Rob


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Only 20-30 kms a day ? probably only 1/2 hour between stopovers might be limiting your choices a bit, was going to suggest from Rennes towards West Coast , 1st stop the aire at Josselin lovely medieval village with Castle and river. then Concarneau on the coast, fortified harbour touristy and full of tat shops but still worth seeing/walking around/eating in, then you are on a circular coastal route all the way around to St Malo and back down to Rennes. Spoiled for lovely places to stop en route . Aslo my favourite, the aire or various wild spots at Camaret Sur Mer on the Crozon Peninsula, but as i said I think you would need to do more daily mileage to see all on this route. Are you planning to go fishing as well ?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Gretchibald said:


> *Only 20-30 kms a day ? probably only 1/2 hour between stopovers maybe limiting your choices a bit, *was going to suggest from Rennes towards West Coast , 1st stop the aire at Josselin lovely medieval village with Castle and river. then Concarneau on the coast, fortified harbour touristy and full of tat shops but still worth seeing/walking around/eating in, then you are on a circular coastal route


Alan

Yes I agree. We usually manage 20-30 miles a day(average) but he is a lazy bastard and I am sure I can stretch him out a bit - especially since I have been appointed as 'Tour Manager'

Maybe I can PM you for more.

Geoff


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Have stayed/stopped at a few more places on that route , some more further Sth though. Spent most of that trip more inland and into Swiss Normandy. Some of the members live in that neck of the woods though so I am guessing they can suggest the 'best' places.
ps If you happen to stay at the aire under the bridge at Dinan , keep away from the suicide jumping off spot up above, wondered why it was empty - well that's what we were told

... and I know it's been well publicised on here before but this site is all you need for that area.
https://www.searchforsites.co.uk/


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

The north coast of Brittany is wonderful. St.Jacut de la Mer is our favourite. There is a good Aire with all facilities, good walks and lovely beaches. 
Dinan ,in our opinion, is the best town in Brittany and we have stayed on the Aire there several times as it is very convenient if you want to go for a meal in the port. However, there is a little village just outside Dinan, Lehon, which has a good free Aire with all facilities and is a much quieter and very pretty place. It is right on the river and there is a good path all the way into Dinan which takes about half an hour to walk.
Another place we like is St.Pol de Leon near to Roscoff. Lovely sea views from the Aire there. We like watching the tides come in and out of the bay.
If you like castles the one at Fougeres is worth a look. Not sure about Aires nearby though.
September is a lovely month in Brittany. Until we started our motorhoming adventures we spent all our holidays there for about twenty years.

Cazzie


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

North every time.

Andy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Gretchibald said:


> ... and I know it's been well publicised on here before but this site is all you need for that area.
> https://www.searchforsites.co.uk/


Alan

I seem to remember burried in the depths of my failing memory that I had read the recommendation of that website, but never ollowed it up.

I have now registered on it and it looks good. We already use campingcars-info and campercontact but this may be better - I will compare.

Thanks for re-iterating the recommendation - it is good that the Irish often say things twice:laugh::laugh:

Geoff


----------



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

South for me every time. Sarzeau to Arzon, a lovely municipal in Tindio where the water lapped up to a little cove only 100 m from the site. Then around the coast to Benodet and along to the Crozon peninsula. Lots of aires all around the coast so only need the aires book.
we are going to Dordogne in 3 weeks but now you've got me wishing for this beautiful place again.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What about "Guide with me " Geoff 

You can download the European or British guide

Very good descriptions of all the areas, I currently have the Spanish section but once I sort out this new iPad I'll get the French one downloaded 

I'm sure someone on here will give you a link but you can prob find it yourself

I'm struggling with the iPad saying I'm in private browsing so can't access the French section 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If I ever get my laptop online which I'm struggling with oddly at the moment I'll email you some stuff captain including the best wild spot in Brittany 

Here is the bad news though. There is now a distinct possibility that Hank tours could be in Brittany in September. 

There are good bits North and South really. Hard to choose but your right to start threads and plan as you want to make the most of those two weeks rather than just go off with no plan.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Coincidentally we are going to Brittany for two to three weeks at the end of September.
Thank you all so much, I normally spend a lot of time on research but you have all done most of it for me:nerd:
No wonder I stay here:wink2::grin2:


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

We will be there too for a week or so but are finding that quite a lot of sites close in september. And our van is over four tons so that doesn't help as there are weight restrictions on some sites.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Firstly, thanks all for some very useful replies. On balance the North seems to have the vote, which might have also been my gut feeling.


It is going to be crowded with MHF Brits - Us, 'Prisoner', Ted, Barry(not really British as he is from Darlington) and maybe Sandra. 

It is a good job there are plenty of Aires!:laugh:

Does it mean we have to have a MHF Meet? I hope not, otherwise Barry will get his guitar out - Michelle might not like that. 

Well solution is to leave Barry on the Aire, plucking to his heart's content,. and we can take Michelle down to a good seafood restaurant.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

As far as I cn ascertain the two following recommendations are only available in French

'Guide Vert'

Michelin 'Escapade de Camping Car en France'

Can anyone confirm?

Written French is no problem for me, but for our Polish co-travellers might require my translating to English, and maybe Basia further translating some bits to Polish.

OR

I just give them Satnav co-ordinates and say 'Follow Me':grin2: - that should get them lost.

Geoff


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Aslo forgot to mention this site which is great for finding out what's interesting near you. You just enter a town name in the search bar , tells you about that place then suggests others nearby, click on one of them and it tells you about that place and others nearby , click on one of them etc etc so you could end up going around the whole of France with it .
http://www.francethisway.com/regions/france-map.php


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> Firstly, thanks all for some very useful replies. On balance the North seems to have the vote, which might have also been my gut feeling.
> 
> It is going to be crowded with MHF Brits - Us, 'Prisoner', Ted, Barry(not really British as he is from Darlington) and maybe Sandra.
> 
> ...


No we will definitely be escaping you all

Adria, with a MHF badge

And a mad hound barking 
So ok he would love you all away from the van

But would I , our would you ?

I prefer not to find out , well Barry , yes I love him and he loves me warts and all

MHF has left me shell shocked

I think I'd rather just leave without meeting those I haven't already met

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not completely sure we will be going yet

The closer it gets the more anxious I feel, I worry about these painful arthritic flare ups that leave me immobile and stiff for weeks on end 

Maybe it's time to pack up MHoming and take to channel hopping on the TV instead 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

aldra said:


> No we will definitely be escaping you all
> 
> Adria, with a MHF badge
> 
> ...


You did of course know I was joking

Ive given you the van make ,the fact we have a MHF sticker

And the biggest clue , the H from H

How would you miss us if we were there ?

We prob wont be in the same place at the same time

And yes I'd love to meet you all

But it's unlikely

Because we are erratic in our travels , even we have no idea where we are going until we get there

And we often get to places we hadn't planned on or even heard of

In all the years we've travelled we have met few MHF members , some planned ,

But mostly we haven't a clue why we ended up where we were

Note to self, need to plan the future is really getting near

Sandra


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Cazzie said:


> snip
> If you like castles the one at Fougeres is worth a look. Not sure about Aires nearby though.
> Cazzie


There is a good aire very close to the castle, on the small roundabout opposite the castle go straight past the car park and you are in the aire.

.


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

eurajohn said:


> There is a good aire very close to the castle, on the small roundabout opposite the castle go straight past the car park and you are in the aire.
> 
> .


Guessed there would be one nearby but we haven't been there since our pre-motorhome days when we had a cottage in Brittany.
Must go back soon and give it a try. We loved the view from the church on the hill looking down on the castle.

Cazzie


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think

If the weather is good we will find a campsite and hire a car to explore the area 

Move on to the Dordogne and repeat 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

That's a great idea for you both Sandra. Save those legs! I always used Autoeurope who were pretty good. You may find the site will sort you out.

Captain Over, sorry I've not emailed you some stuff, still not got a proper internet connection. Give me a bell tonight if you want, I'll be down the bar early on but back at the van 19:30 ish (French time)


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We'll we're having to limit ourselves to two weeks in France this year at the beginning of September so we thought we might try going Portsmouth - St Malo. Hoping to book later today if we can organise a cat feeder / sitter. Who knows, we might bump into one or more of you. 

Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Another arthritic flare up today, go to bed okish, wake up with a swollen painful joint and struggle to weight bear on it 

Happening more and more frequently now

Still most of the van is organised, hound clipped, tunnel booked, just clothing to sort 

Nothing planned, call in to visit Ray then down the coast to Brittany for the first part of our trip given weather is ok 

Then onto ? Who knows 

Much will depend on the weather , have camping car France, ASCI, camperstop and the back roads of France so I guess we will find our way there and back :grin2:

Could do with a stopover around peterbough as we tend to go down on the A1, the one we usually use, a CL on a fruit farm we felt was expensive last year at £15, but that maybe the going price now for CLs and we may end up there again

We stay on a pub car park the night before the tunnel , fortunately we are not time restricted so break up the journey down 

Might just bump into one or two of you

Sandra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

North for me..

Make sure you take in Point De Raz 



, I have dived it many times, the French dive shop owner said we are crazy as French divers say it is too dangerous, maybe they can't work tides out!. Looks out the Isle de Seine the poorest part of France sitting just above the waves out at sea.

Then bimble down the coast to the standing stones and a lot of the other places recommended on here. We always stayed in Benodet but camping on a campsite as the campsite owners son dived with us and was great as translator for us..

ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> North for me..
> 
> Make sure you take in Point De Raz
> 
> ...


Ray

Just had the thought that if the French do not want to dive there, then how the heck does his shop make money - or are there enough mad Yorks divers to pay, or the French are amateurs, only there when Paris is shut in July/August?

The Point de Raz, and the chance of getting 'enbayed' in Biscay, was why I took my ketch through the French canals to Greece.

I doubt we will get out to the 'end', because friends have limited time - and a big appetite/thirst so not as amy kms as units of alcohol per day:wink2::laugh:

Geoff


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Just catching up with this thread as we are heading to Brittany in October
for a week!:smile2:


----------

